# أقوال جميلة عن عظمة الكتاب المقدس



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*1- الكتاب المقدس هو أعظم ما منحه الله للبشر "الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكولن" .

2- داروين صاحب نظرية التطور زار قبائل فيجو المتوحشة سنة 1833 قال : لم أكن أتصوَّر أن هناك بشرا متوحشين أكثر من الحيوانات، زارها مرة أخرى سنة 1896 أي بعد 36 سنة، اندهش للتغيير الأخلاقي، والسبب انتشار المسيحية عن طريق الكتاب .

3- سُئلت عايدة التي قضت في معسكرات الاعتقال السوفيتي 4 سنوات لتمسكها بالكتاب المقدس الذي كانت تجاهر به عن أصعب ما كان في السجن ؟ قالت "هو أن تعيش بدون الكتاب المقدس، إن عذاب عدم وجود الكتاب أشد من العذاب الأحمر من الملحدين السوفييت" .

4- قال "هيجل" فيلسوف ألمانيا أنه قدر أن يستوعب تاريخ الأمم الأخرى، أما تاريخ اليهود فكان أمامه لغزا معقدا لم يستطع حله .

5- "عندما أتقابل مع أفاضل الناس الذين لهم علاقة حية مع الله ومع الكتاب المقدس فإني أشكر الله لأجل إيمانهم بالكتاب، وعندما أتقابل مع الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب وألاحظ فساد سلوكهم وشر أفكارهم – هؤلاء يزيدون إيماني بالكتاب المقدس" . (خادم الرب توري) .

6- الأستاذ مونيتور وليامز أستاذ اللغات قضى 42 عاما في دراسة اللغات الشرقية – قارَنَ بينها وبين الكتاب المقدس فقال : كوِّم هذه الكتب جميعها على الجانب الأيسر من مكتبتك، أما كتابك المقدس فضعه على الجانب الأيمن وحده تاركا بينهما مسافة كبيرة .

7- الكتاب المقدس كتاب موحى به ومصدر للوحى، ولا مثل لتأثيره على المستوى الاجتماعي والأخلاقي والإبداع الفني للإنسان" . إيلي ديزل الكاتب الروائي الشهير والحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام .

ذهب شاب إلى أحد خدام الرب وسأله عن إسم كتاب يثبت حقيقة وحي الكتاب المقدس، قال الخادم "الكتاب المقدس" هذا الكتاب يحمل في ذاته دلالة وحيه – هل من المعقول أن توقد مصباحا لكي ترى الشمس ؟ الأعمى لا يرى النور – هو ليس بحاجة إلى براهين لإثبات وجود النور، بل إلى البصيرة لكي يراه – إذا طلبت برهان على حلاوة العسل أقول لك ذقه .

أصلي من كل قلبي أن يفتح الرب بصيرة كل من يقرأ هذه المقالة فيؤمن بهذا الكتاب العظيم، أشجعك أن تقتني نسخة منه وتقرأه بروح الاتضاع والخشوع، دعه يغيِّر مسار حياتك لينقلك من الظلمة إلى النور .
​​​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

فى منتهى الرعه

جدا جدا جدا

شكرااا​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الرعه
> 
> جدا جدا جدا
> 
> شكرااا​


*
شكراااااااااا لمرورك اخي النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك ايامك †​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اقولا جميله جداااا
شكرا ليكي اختي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اقولا جميله جداااا
> شكرا ليكي اختي
> ربنا يباركك*


*
شكرااااا لمشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك بنعمته  ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *- الكتاب المقدس هو أعظم ما منحه الله للبشر "الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكولن" .
> 
> 2- داروين صاحب نظرية التطور زار قبائل فيجو المتوحشة سنة 1833 قال : لم أكن أتصوَّر أن هناك بشرا متوحشين أكثر من الحيوانات، زارها مرة أخرى سنة 1896 أي بعد 36 سنة، اندهش للتغيير الأخلاقي، والسبب انتشار المسيحية عن طريق الكتاب .
> 
> ...


كلام جميل بس مهما يكن فنظرتنا نحن كمسيحين بسطاء وكناس عاديين من بلدان عادية واوساط عادية أهم واعلى .لان اغلب العلماء في الخارج ملحدون ويستهزئون بالمسيح والكتاب المقدس ولذلك فان مدحه البعض فهذا لا يساوي امام الانتقادات وخصوصا اننا نحن نعرف قيمة هذا الكتاب العظيم الذي لولاه لما ارتقت البشرية ولما تكون اي شئ من الحضارة الغربية التي ترفضه الان  . 
وعلى العموم فان ما قاله غاندي عن الكتاب المقدس هو اكثر اهمية لان غاندي كان هندوسيا ومات هندوسيا ولكنه كان معجبا بالكتاب المقدس جدا وخصوصا الموعظة على الجبل وترك تأثيرا عظيما على الشعب الهندي العريق.


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> كلام جميل بس مهما يكن فنظرتنا نحن كمسيحين بسطاء وكناس عاديين من بلدان عادية واوساط عادية أهم واعلى .لان اغلب العلماء في الخارج ملحدون ويستهزئون بالمسيح والكتاب المقدس ولذلك فان مدحه البعض فهذا لا يساوي امام الانتقادات وخصوصا اننا نحن نعرف قيمة هذا الكتاب العظيم الذي لولاه لما ارتقت البشرية ولما تكون اي شئ من الحضارة الغربية التي ترفضه الان  .
> وعلى العموم فان ما قاله غاندي عن الكتاب المقدس هو اكثر اهمية لان غاندي كان هندوسيا ومات هندوسيا ولكنه كان معجبا بالكتاب المقدس جدا وخصوصا الموعظة على الجبل وترك تأثيرا عظيما على الشعب الهندي العريق.



*شكرا اخي الحبيب على رأيك و مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح †​*


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2010)

*طلب مرة العالم نيوتن من تلميذة ان يحضر لة الكتاب فاندهش التلميذ منة وقال لة اى كتاب تقصد سيدى ان الكتب لدينا كثيرة جدا فابتسم لة وقال هل يصلح ان يطلق لقب كتاب غير على الكتاب المقدس عزيزى
موضوع بسيط ومميز ولة دلالة مهمة روز
ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *طلب مرة العالم نيوتن من تلميذة ان يحضر لة الكتاب فاندهش التلميذ منة وقال لة اى كتاب تقصد سيدى ان الكتب لدينا كثيرة جدا فابتسم لة وقال هل يصلح ان يطلق لقب كتاب غير على الكتاب المقدس عزيزى
> موضوع بسيط ومميز ولة دلالة مهمة روز
> ميرسى ليكى*



*مررررررررررسي يا جرجس  
ربنا يبارك ايامك بنعمته †​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جامد موووووووووت​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع جامد موووووووووت​*



*شكرااااا  اخي الحبيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

